# Créer dossier avec nom de fichier



## MrSoul (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je cherche a faire une action simple sur Automator, et dommage, comme d'habitude, ce n'est pas si simple car ça manque d'options. 

Je précise que j'aimerais si possible rester dans Automator sans AppleScript (à moins qu'il n'y ai pas d'autre solution).

En gros, j'essaie de créer un dossier, portant le même nom que le ou les fichiers indiqués, dans le même dossier que le fichier indiqué (de préférence sans l'extension).

J'y suis presque, cependant, j'ai plusieurs soucis :

L'action "Demander les éléments du Finder" obtient le chemin complet du fichier et le dossier ainsi créé se nomme (par exemple) : "/Users/mrsoul/Desktop/45310.jpg" (ce n'est pas le chemin mais bien le nom du fichier)

Je peux retirer l'extension avec une autre action, mais vu que j'aimerais que ce script fonctionne avec n'importe quel extensions, ça pose un problème évident.

Pour le chemin, même chose, j'aimerais qu'il fonctionne partout sans avoir à modifier le script à chaque coup. C'est donc très problématique

Dernier problème, le fichier indiqué est copié automatiquement dans le dossier ainsi créé (alors que je ne lui demande rien).

Mon action :







Quel serait selon vous la meilleur façon de faire ?


----------

